# Egan Hill Plantation, Bloomingdale Georgia



## troutman (Apr 22, 2007)

In case your thinking of Hunting this place don't. That is unless your more interested in drinking and smoking with your buddies than killing a hog, er uh maybe I should say SEEING a hog.

I spent three days in tree stands littered with empty beer cans, liquor bottles, and cigarette buts smashed into the stand.

While Keith and Amy were friendly, we got royally screwed. The first night we weren't even given our bunks. We were forced to sleep in the same room as another group and weren't told about it until about 10:30 the first night. After 10 hours of driving and a full day of preparing for hunting this was a terrible experience.

It very much seems like Keith is trying to get as many people through the door as possible. There is no real management program in place and the planation is really run down. Ten years ago the place was probably great but now its high volume at 700 bucks a pop, Keith is making a killing....

Please do your homework ahead of time. CALL REFERENCES....we didn't and really messed up. Left a really bitter taste in my mouth because Keith seemed very legit, we even passed up no kill no pay hunts to go with his place.....

Hard lesson learned.....below is a complaint I filed with the better business bureau, look it up if you'd like. :******: :******: :******: :******:

BBB Case #16003565 - Egan Hill Plantation

The complaint that you recently filed with the Better Business Bureau concerning the above-named business was forwarded to the business for response. The business has not responded within the given time frame.

Please be advised that the businesses' failure to respond has been noted in our records and may cause the business to be reported by our system as "unsatisfactory."

If the company has resolved your dispute without the assistance of the BBB, please be sure to contact us in writing in order to ensure that we correct our report on this company.

If your complaint has not been resolved, you may wish to further pursue satisfaction through the courts, law enforcement, or another agency.

Sincerely,

Dorothy Segure 
Complaints Liaison 
[email protected] 
912-354-7523 :******: :******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you pay to hunt you are ruining hunting for everyone, there is plenty of wild hogs to hunt in Georgia for the asking they are considered a pest.

You can also legally hunt them for free other than a license in the national forest land here and there are lots of them to hunt, any warden can put you right on some they want them thinned out.

The national forest of north ga has lots of them and you would also have a chance at some of the biggest black bears in the country and 14 deer limit

SO in short I'm sorry your hunt didn't work out but I'm glad to see a pay hunt go wrong.


----------



## maxedout (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm very concerned about what I read! I know not everyone has a great experience, in fact we recently completed a bear hunt in Quebec with the same outfitter that we swore we wouldn't use after our first time. We had similar experiences, but it looked like they tried to do the right thing after 5 yrs ago. My concern about Egan Hill is now compounded by their web site being pulled! Who did you contact in GA that I might be able to reach out to? We've got half down already, and a few more uys interested....but not with this new development....


----------



## emp1953 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bobm said:


> If you pay to hunt you are ruining hunting for everyone, there is plenty of wild hogs to hunt in Georgia for the asking they are considered a pest.
> 
> You can also legally hunt them for free other than a license in the national forest land here and there are lots of them to hunt, any warden can put you right on some they want them thinned out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like sour grapes to me. I got my first hunting license in 1964 so I've been around the block a few times, hunting in several states, holding lifetime hunting licenses in 3 states. I have enjoyed both self guided hunts (the kind you endorse) and hunting with an outfitter. Signing up with an outfitter has no effect on other hunters on any other public or private land.
At one time I hunted public ground in Pennsylvania, paid my license fee, paid for a motel, paid for meals. If I put the time in before the season to scout the areas, there was a cost for those as well. Lo and behold, costs were similar to paying an outfitter. Did the same on State ground in Kentucky and West Virginia.
"Pay to hunt" is a somewhat silly term, No matter how you look at it, unless you own the ground you hunt on, you Pay to Hunt.
I've hunted "National Forests" before. Many have restrictions that surpass the state laws and are not necessarily a picnic to deal with.
Hunting leases help offset landowners costs, no matter who the land owner might be.

I went to this Egan Hill outfitter. I had a pleasant enough experience, I saw game, met some good people. I would go back again.

I regret that ANY hunt went badly.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I visited Eganhill Plantation for a 3 day deer and hog hunt in the end of october. I would first like to quote "Troutman" with "I spent three days in tree stands littered with empty beer cans, liquor bottles, and cigarette buts smashed into the stand. ". Only several stands were in poor condition, none of which had alchohol bottles, cans, and cigarettes. Secondly, you described the lodge itself as being run down. You probably need to get your eyes checked. The lodge had plenty of room in the bunk rooms, the kitchen, and the living room. All of these places were kept very clean and in good condition. The part you said about not seeing a hog can be due to many problems: The weather, your odor, weather or not there is food for the animals, how quiet you are in the stand. The list goes on and on. If you were an avid hunter these points would be apparent and i wouldnt be having to waste my time defending a friend from a person like you.


----------



## emp1953 (Dec 5, 2007)

maxedout said:


> I'm very concerned about what I read! I know not everyone has a great experience, in fact we recently completed a bear hunt in Quebec with the same outfitter that we swore we wouldn't use after our first time. We had similar experiences, but it looked like they tried to do the right thing after 5 yrs ago. My concern about Egan Hill is now compounded by their web site being pulled! Who did you contact in GA that I might be able to reach out to? We've got half down already, and a few more uys interested....but not with this new development....


The Egan Hill Website is back on line. I suggest you call them.


----------



## mdbowhunter78 (Jan 26, 2008)

I hunted here last year and saw one hog running after one of the other guest missed. Turns out I was only 60 yards from the other hunter? According to the owner he had access to a significant track of land and he "rotated stands often to reduce pressure? As for the accomidatioms, simple at best and clean. I will point out that the lodge was well overbooked my first night. As for reasons to not see a pig, I've never hunted with a guide who smokes cigarettes while driving you to your stand? So much for sent control. I hunted in three different stands and only one had feed in the feeder. The other two had no signs of recent activity as the both where covered in spider webs. The owner consitantly told us that there was no need to hunt the morning as there is no activity. This may be true, but was a complete 180 from what I was told at the hunting show. I was really disappointed as I clearly indicated the we were looking for a good achery hog hunt and that I had previously been burned on a hunt in Texas. Keith assured me that my experience with Egan Hill would be completely different that our prebious trip to Texas. If I had it to do over I would have gone back to the previous guide in Texas at least we saw hogs and they had feed in the feeders. Most importantly our guide didn't smoke cigarettes as he took us to the stands? Keith is a nice guy but he is nothing more than a salesman ready to tell you what you want to hear. This year I'm going to try some of the public hunting in GA at least this way I can regulate my own hunt? I wish I had seen some realistic coments prior to booking with Eagan hill if so I would have never spent the money. Last point, when I approached Keith about my experience prior to leaving he was very friendly and promised to make it right? Since my hunt I've yet to hear from Keith and he has made no attempt to make anything right. That was almost a year ago, good thing I didn't hold my breath. It's too bad someone's word is no longer good these days? Just a heads-up! Don't let his buddies kid you, if he had given a great hunt I would have posted that.


----------



## LTF247365 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry for your bad luck at Egan Hill. 
What would it have taken for them to do to make you happy? Give you all your money back? Were you offered the opportunity to purchase a pen hunt? Were you taken out for a walk and stalk? Were you offered a free or discounted return trip? Did you receive personal attention from one or more of the guides in an effort to get you on an animal? Was it full moon the week you were there? That would explain why morning hunts were pretty much useless.

Just curious--> What was your guide's name? 
About the "trash" in the stands. Guess where it came from. Someone in the group that was hunting with you because the stands are checked and cleaned weekly. Yes there are no shortage of idiots in the world that have no regard for anything or anyone but themselves. Evidently one or more of them was hunting with you at the time. Did you report the trash when you found it? If you did it was immediately taken care of. I know because I'm one of the ones that gets to go and clean up after our "guests".
about the person who commented on "spider webs" in the stands? 
Are you serious? There are freaking spider webs everywhere in GA, they are in, on, or under just about everything outside. You ain't from here are you?

FYI- The website is offline again. The web hosting company got sold and the billing info got all fouled up. It should be back up within the next couple of days.

So...

Send me a PM and I will guarantee that your comments are forwarded to Mr. Egan. Again I'm sorry for your bad luck. I will check this thread for the next couple of weeks.

LTF247365


----------



## thelmick (Jan 31, 2008)

i hunted with keith and one of his guides 2 yrs ago.there was no garbage in any of the woods i was in.lodge was very clean and everyone seen hogs.in fact there was 5 of us we killed six hogs.i have been on a few hog hunts in my time and have to say egan hill was my favorite.we all had a great time.food was good owner and guides were great.i guess everyone cant always be happy with the outcome of a hunt but can tell ya all i would never think twice about going back and would always tell somone about them if they were looking for an enjoyable hunt.


----------

